# Wkend report "Pelagic Magic"



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Went out on Saturday for an overnighter. Ran to Nakika and blue water was still farther south...finally managed to find a rig that had signs of life and camped out there. The blackfin were so thick it was hard to get to the yfts. The blackfin probably averaged 25 lbs...no joke! We ended up with 3 yft...30#, 40#, 100#. Caught a few snapper and a decent AJ. Lots of fuel burned and looks like blue water is still moving south!




























"Pelagic Magic" 36 Contender


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one sweet mess of fish. I dream of days like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like you all had blast. Nice catch:clap


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and BFT for sure. They smoke up GOOD!!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

helluva nice catch!:toast


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW, expensive but very, very nice. Well done guys.:bowdown


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

i feel sorry for whoever was uprod of that jack


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *andyyar (7/8/2008)*i feel sorry for whoever was uprod of that jack


Hey that is a hawg...What is funny is in the post they say just a decent AJ...Decent my azz, that thing is a stud! Good job guy's.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Mohican great catch man I recieved your PM late and could not reply in time. Looks like you guys caught about the same as us but we only managed one yft but did also catch a stud aj. I will post those pics as soon as I can. You are right the blue water was heading south and fast. It was at theNikika but not for long wetried everythingHorn Mountain, Nikika, Deep Water Nautlis, Devils Den andthe Thunderhorse. The yft we busting but no bites but the bft catch was on.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome haul!!! Thanks for the report...the only downside is how jealous I am now  Good luck...


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap That is an impressive haul ! Great job guys. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What a waste of gas, you boys need to learn how to fish:looser

Just kidding; awesome catch guys maybe I can go next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

oh hell yea nice haul guys.:bowdown


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Nice haul!

:bowdown


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

That IS an impressive AJ! multiple golf claps to you on that one! Keep up the good work. 



and tight lines all


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

That some fine fish!


----------

